# Simpit including Plans and 3D drawings



## mikeyjsa

So I have been working on a few designs and have finally completed my design phase.

It was inspired by thagerty design with some improvements 

I have just finished my 3D design as well as all the wood cutting specs, thought I would share it with other simulation freaks 

The simpit will include the following hardware:
Logitech G940 Hotas
Logitech G27 Steering set
Logitech G13 Gaming pad
Gigabyte wireless Ghost Gaming Mouse
Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround
Oculus Rift DK2 
46" Samsung LED 400hz FullHD Screen
Small Macbook bluetooth keyboard (Like the small form factor) :nerd:

Please note the wood I used is MDF 16mm, also use a decent surround sound, it gives the simulation alot more immersion with the rumbling base.

Im building this to play Elite Dangerous and to play The Crew :bigsmile:

I just gave the cuttings specs to my wood supplier and they pretty much going to cut it to spec, I will just have to alter 3 small pieces myself otherwise its pretty much screw together.

The Logitech G13 Gaming Pad and Mouse Pad are fold up panels so when you get up you can just fold them up, also the stick can rotate and turn into the gearbox knob which is screwed on underneath.:flex:

Im getting the arm rests all covered in pleather and the floor with some carpet and some under lighting to give it a decent presentation :sn:

The 3D pics were done in Google Sketch up AND done to exact scale of cutting factors. If you want the original files I have attached them to this awesome thread guys.

I will post pics as I start my build which should start in a week :T

I had to update the specs abit on the 3d design, I replaced the pedals with the pedals from the G27 which are more sturdy as well as setup the gear stick at a more easier position without having to turn anything around.

Here are all the specs all below and the attachments :neener:


----------



## rab-byte

Dude!
That's cool I'd love to see progress and finished work!


----------



## mikeyjsa

So I managed to source out a decent comfy seat which is from a racing sim setup. It costed me R150 rands which is equivalent to about $12 US dollars. 

I also sent through the cutting plans to my local supplier and they said they will be able to cut all my wood including the diagonal edges inclusive of the 16mm MDF for R1000 bucks ($90 US Dollars). It should arrive all cut in about 4 days :crying:

In the meantime I will prepare the base with 2/4 peices of wood just so the MDF doesnt lay straight on the floor lddude:


----------

